# DLNA



## FNG212 (May 31, 2009)

Does anyone have experience using DLNA. I've just started doing research on it and seems to be the answer I've been looking for in terms of my goal of whole house video/media distribution. Products describe themselves as "networking", is this what they mean? I like how Win7 integrates everything and will probably implement it in my home if I can nail down specifics.

Has anyone used a DLNA/networking receiver or other device?

Thanks in advance and sorry if this is covered somewhere else, I didn't find anything on search.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I've used Playon with the Popcorn Hour. Haven't tried Windows 7 yet. Experience is very much dictated by the playback device (popcorn hour, Xbox, Windows7 computer).


----------



## MrBachelor (Jun 25, 2009)

Not too sure about DLNA. As I understand it works very well with Win7 computers. I have 3 Win7 computers in my house and the networking is excellent. Never worked this well with XP.
Since I dont have any DLNA devices I guess this wasnt too helpful, sorry. The benefit to using Win7 with your DLNA devices is the "play to" feature available in Win7. Instead of fetching files off your computer from your devices you set up a playlist and "play to" any network device. 
Good luck with your search.


----------

